# 2021 VW ID Crozz Release Date



## Autoguide.com (Apr 26, 2018)

*The all-new VW ID Crozz is scheduled to release by early 2021.*

Joining the electrified VW ID.3 hatchback and ID Roomzz full-size crossover at the 2019 Frankfurt Auto Show, will be the VW ID Crozz compact crossover that slots above the ID.3. 

Unlike the ID.3 that start production late-2019 and goes on sale from mid-2020, the Crozz will follow right after, with production to start around mid-2020 for a late 2020 launch. Before 2020 ends, VW has plans for all 3 models mentioned here to go on sale. 

If you're hoping to get a spot in line for the ID Crozz, keep waiting. Order books are expected to open as the ID.3 hatchback goes on sale. €1000 deposits being accepted right now might only be on the dealer-level and not official yet. Although with high so demand its a good idea to get in early.

Demand for the ID.3 overwhelmed VW's pre-booking site and we're expecting a similar volume for the Crozz.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

The demand and anticipated waiting lists will depend on what it costs. The US is not like Europe, where conventional gas costs 2-3 times more, and with the exception of Tesla fanboys that are accustomed to paying luxury car prices, EVs are not everyone's cup of tea here. IMO, the Crozz needs to come in at half the price of a Tesla if it is to be successful.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

I can't imagine this VW costing more than $40,000 USD to start. 

Anything beyond that is getting away from reality of what will attract consumers.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

What I'm waiting for is a Passat or Jetta-sized electric VW that costs no more than $25,000 new and can be bought on a used car lot 3 years later for $12,500.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

EVW1 said:


> I can't imagine this VW costing more than $40,000 USD to start.
> 
> Anything beyond that is getting away from reality of what will attract consumers.


with a 400 mile range. I'm cool with not having the big HP, awd and 0-60 second times of tesla but give us some decent range without being crazy pricey.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> with a 400 mile range. I'm cool with not having the big HP, awd and 0-60 second times of tesla but give us some decent range without being crazy pricey.


The range is definitely worth it but VW also can't afford to price out customers right out the gate.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

SKing said:


> The range is definitely worth it but VW also can't afford to price out customers right out the gate.


Agreed but they also seem to be offering more bells and whistles that people expect with a higher end car on the longer range (which people prob expect from VW in euroland) also 19 and 20" wheels are a huge turn off, to me that is a sign they are making it more a "status halo" car more than an everymans car (ala original beetle). 

IMO give us a plan jane EV (Golf S) that has the ability for long range without other addons. Similar to that time they offered the Jetta TDI City or something that was the stripper version of the standard jetta tdi. In about 4 years we'll need to replace the Alltrack (we'll prob never get rid of the TDI) and an EV will be real nice.

Maybe in time they'll trickle down to something with great range and no frills.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> Agreed but they also seem to be offering more bells and whistles that people expect with a higher end car on the longer range (which people prob expect from VW in euroland) also 19 and 20" wheels are a huge turn off, to me that is a sign they are making it more a "status halo" car more than an everymans car (ala original beetle).
> 
> IMO give us a plan jane EV (Golf S) that has the ability for long range without other addons. Similar to that time they offered the Jetta TDI City or something that was the stripper version of the standard jetta tdi. In about 4 years we'll need to replace the Alltrack (we'll prob never get rid of the TDI) and an EV will be real nice.
> 
> Maybe in time they'll trickle down to something with great range and no frills.


With the ID.3 at least, VW is definitely trying to make it the electric version of the Golf and Beetle. I think VW will have some lower trim options available down the line. Since this is all new for them they want to show off as much as they can to build hype.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

Agreed it does make good hype (IDR makes better hype thou) and they hit a decent price point, I just hate being painted into features that I don't hold much personal value. IMO Let Tesla have the hype of self driving cars and fancy door handles, soon as someone makes an EV that doesn't look like an EV (Leaf, i3, Bolt) and get 300-400 miles and offer it starting at sub 30,000USD then they will move tons of inventory.

Time will tell what they even offer here.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> Agreed it does make good hype (IDR makes better hype thou) and they hit a decent price point, I just hate being painted into features that I don't hold much personal value. IMO Let Tesla have the hype of self driving cars and fancy door handles, soon as someone makes an EV that doesn't look like an EV (Leaf, i3, Bolt) and get 300-400 miles and offer it starting at sub 30,000USD then they will move tons of inventory.
> 
> Time will tell what they even offer here.


That's definitely fair, I've been in that position where vehicle has a bunch of features that I rarely use. The IDR is a good hype generator but it's also something that's purposely built for race tracks only. 

The ID.3 will have up to 342 miles of range with a 77 kWh battery so I'm very curious about what the range for the ID Crozz/ID.4 will be.


----------



## SunTiguan (Apr 10, 2013)

I cannot wait until VW confirms when the ID.4 (crozz) will be available for sale in the US! I have followed much of the recent news, and it seems that it will either be unveiled sometime in 2020 such as the Fall (as a 2021 model perhaps). Hopefully it wont be delayed into 2021 or beyond . I am in the market for an EV (_to replace my perfectly fine Acura ILX 2.4L- yes, the days of my old GTI, Tiguan and Jetta VR6 are over)_), and I am wary of buying the now-extinct e-Golf due to its limited range and lack of options, while a Tesla is just too expensive to justify (also looked at the Chevy Bolt, BMW I3, etc... but wasnt impressed for various reasons). The ID.4 (from what little details are available) seems to be a perfect.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

SunTiguan said:


> I cannot wait until VW confirms when the ID.4 (crozz) will be available for sale in the US! I have followed much of the recent news, and it seems that it will either be unveiled sometime in 2020 such as the Fall (as a 2021 model perhaps). Hopefully it wont be delayed into 2021 or beyond . I am in the market for an EV (_to replace my perfectly fine Acura ILX 2.4L- yes, the days of my old GTI, Tiguan and Jetta VR6 are over)_), and I am wary of buying the now-extinct e-Golf due to its limited range and lack of options, while a Tesla is just too expensive to justify (also looked at the Chevy Bolt, BMW I3, etc... but wasnt impressed for various reasons). The ID.4 (from what little details are available) seems to be a perfect.


I'm in a similar spot as you SunTiguan, I really hope there aren't delays either. I imagine VW learned a lot from the Porsche debut of the Taycan and have everything planned out.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Its crazy to think the ID.4, with all its advancements that VW has to fulfill, will cost as much as a Tiguan SEL.
Considering how the Tiguan is priced, it will still hold its own as a cheaper ICE alternative as explained in the article below from carscoops.


_*VW Wants ID.4 To Cost The Same As A Tiguan*

Volkswagen is gearing up to launch its first U.S.-bound vehicle from its new EV family, the ID.4, and the company’s U.S. chief executive has suggested it could carry a similar price tag to an equivalent ICE-powered crossover.

Green Car Reports had the opportunity to speak with Scott Keogh about the vehicle at the Frankfurt Motor Show who stated he wants to see apples-to-apples pricing with the Tiguan that’s similar in size to the ID.4.

“Our goal is to make the comparison to a comparable internal combustion car—for example, versus a Tiguan,” he said, “When I can put these two apples to apples. I think that is positioning it for the masses.”

Prices for the Tiguan start at $25,290 in the U.S. and there’s absolutely no way the ID.4 will start at that mark. However, prices for the Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion do top out at $39,890 and there’s certainly a chance the ID.4 could be priced right around that mark in base specification.

Keogh indicated that the possible pricing he suggested for the ID.4 could factor in more than just the MSRP after being quizzed about whether it would include the federal EV tax credit. “These are all things we’ll get to and I think I would include the price of ownership and all that.”

If the VW ID.4 does start in the low-$40,000 mark factoring in tax credits and potential gas savings, that would put it right in line with the entry-level Tesla Model Y Standard Range that is expected to start at $39,000._


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

EVW1 said:


> Its crazy to think the ID.4, with all its advancements that VW has to fulfill, will cost as much as a Tiguan SEL.
> Considering how the Tiguan is priced, it will still hold its own as a cheaper ICE alternative as explained in the article below from carscoops.
> 
> 
> ...


If Tesla can put the ID.4 in between the Tiguan and Model Y I think that's the best spot for them.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

WMackID said:


> I'm in a similar spot as you SunTiguan, I really hope there aren't delays either. I imagine VW learned a lot from the Porsche debut of the Taycan and have everything planned out.


I definitely agree, I'm sure they have plenty of notes from Audi and Porsche about what to do and what not to do with releasing an EV.


----------



## EVW1 (Aug 30, 2019)

VW has too much money invested into the ID line up for there to be any significant delays, can't imagine delays lasting longer than a few weeks.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

EVW1 said:


> Prices for the Tiguan start at $25,290 in the U.S. and there’s absolutely no way the ID.4 will start at that mark. However, prices for the Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion do top out at $39,890 and there’s certainly a chance the ID.4 could be priced right around that mark in base specification.
> 
> Keogh indicated that the possible pricing he suggested for the ID.4 could factor in more than just the MSRP after being quizzed about whether it would include the federal EV tax credit. “These are all things we’ll get to and I think I would include the price of ownership and all that.”
> 
> If the VW ID.4 does start in the low-$40,000 mark factoring in tax credits and potential gas savings, that would put it right in line with the entry-level Tesla Model Y Standard Range that is expected to start at $39,000.[/I]


WHY is there "no way" the ID4 will start at $25,290? That's the problem, folks. EVs cost WAY too MUCH. What people don't get is that for each person that can afford a $40,000 car, you're going to find 8 or 9 others that make 12 bucks an hour at Wal Mart or McDonalds. VW is supposed to be an affordable German "people's car," not a luxury-priced brand. Their ID lineup will fail unless these projected prices are cut by nearly HALF. Anyone that thinks I'm going to take on an $800-$1000 car note for 60 months when I can get a slightly used ICE Passat or Jetta for 1/4 of that cost or even a brand new one for half the cost of an EV is on crack.


----------



## Dieseldog12 (Jul 29, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> WHY is there "no way" the ID4 will start at $25,290? That's the problem, folks. EVs cost WAY too MUCH. What people don't get is that for each person that can afford a $40,000 car, you're going to find 8 or 9 others that make 12 bucks an hour at Wal Mart or McDonalds. VW is supposed to be an affordable German "people's car," not a luxury-priced brand. Their ID lineup will fail unless these projected prices are cut by nearly HALF. Anyone that thinks I'm going to take on an $800-$1000 car note for 60 months when I can get a slightly used ICE Passat or Jetta for 1/4 of that cost or even a brand new one for half the cost of an EV is on crack.


Apparently you've never shopped a VW in Europe, it's routine that people cross shop VW with Mercedes and BMWs (granted the smaller A and 2 series) but VW can sell 30-40,000 (USD) VW's all day long on the UK and Europe. The cheapest Golf you can get in the UK lists for +27K USD (before VAT). There's a reason why VW sells 70,000 (USD) Passat wagons/ Arteons over there and we're lucky to have a 35K Passat and 45K Arteons over here. 

Also if you can't afford a 30-40K car without putting a nice chunk down on it, then maybe the new market isn't for you, more like a Kia rio or toyota yaris is more you're style. 

There is a reason we won't get the ID3 here, I'm thinking VW will use the Euro market to recoup the development cost of the tech/platform of the ID3, then create a stripped version for the ID4 for US market, this is very similar to how all the other VW models have been released in the past decade plus.

I think VW learned from the GM fiasco of the Chevy Volt platform where everyone sold lost GM money due to cost of the program, the market couldn't support a price to balance out. Only it seems VW waited for the tech to develop and market to be ready (in euroland) to sell the ID3 at a point where they won't take a bath and actually make money. 

just my two cents.


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

Dieseldog12 said:


> Apparently you've never shopped a VW in Europe, it's routine that people cross shop VW with Mercedes and BMWs (granted the smaller A and 2 series) but VW can sell 30-40,000 (USD) VW's all day long on the UK and Europe. The cheapest Golf you can get in the UK lists for +27K USD (before VAT). There's a reason why VW sells 70,000 (USD) Passat wagons/ Arteons over there and we're lucky to have a 35K Passat and 45K Arteons over here.
> 
> Also if you can't afford a 30-40K car without putting a nice chunk down on it, then maybe the new market isn't for you, more like a Kia rio or toyota yaris is more you're style.
> 
> ...


Another reason the ID.3 won't come to the States is simply because the market doesn't want a small car nearly as much as a small crossover/SUV.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

No, I've never shopped in Europe. Never even been there. All I know is that a Jetta starts at around $18K here in the US and during a sale, Passats can be had for about $23k. That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## SKing (Aug 30, 2019)

This is a very interesting article from Forbes about how VW will try to sell their EVs. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/neilwi...ation-but-buyers-may-be-elusive/#26ea3a9a529f


----------



## WMackID (Sep 12, 2019)

fiftysomething said:


> WHY is there "no way" the ID4 will start at $25,290? That's the problem, folks. EVs cost WAY too MUCH. What people don't get is that for each person that can afford a $40,000 car, you're going to find 8 or 9 others that make 12 bucks an hour at Wal Mart or McDonalds. VW is supposed to be an affordable German "people's car," not a luxury-priced brand. Their ID lineup will fail unless these projected prices are cut by nearly HALF. Anyone that thinks I'm going to take on an $800-$1000 car note for 60 months when I can get a slightly used ICE Passat or Jetta for 1/4 of that cost or even a brand new one for half the cost of an EV is on crack.


VW might have read some of your posts fiftysomething, they're planning to make a EV with a starting price under 20,000 euros ($21,865 USD)

https://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/...show/volkswagens-sub-£18000-small-ev-due-2023


----------

